# Touch up over Spray



## NAV (Jun 2, 2009)

I don't understand your question.

you have walls that were sprayed and not rolled? are you worried about the touch-ups flashing? what is the sheen of the material? what do you mean by "base"? How long has it been painted and do you have the original material? Do you have access to a sprayer (that would be the way to touch-up if you have the original material)?


----------



## DIY'er01 (Jun 29, 2010)

NAV said:


> I don't understand your question.
> 
> you have walls that were sprayed and not rolled? are you worried about the touch-ups flashing? what is the sheen of the material? what do you mean by "base"? How long has it been painted and do you have the original material? Do you have access to a sprayer (that would be the way to touch-up if you have the original material)?


Sorry for the lack of clarification. The product in question would be an Eggshell. 

When I say Base 2, I am referring to a medium base (the middle colors on a fan deck swatch) with typical base structure is as follows:

White
Pastel (Base 1)
Medium or Intermediate (Base 2)
Deep (Base 3)
Accent (Base 4)

Basically I'm wondering if there are any contractors on this board that can share what their experience is with different medium (base 2), deep (base 3) or accent (base 4) contractor grade products with regards to specifically airless spraying them without back rolling, and touching them up the next day. I know that this practice is uncommon, but it is done, and certain paints out perform others when it comes to this. I hear that medium bases are the most problematic. Pastel bases, and all bases in semi-gloss products don't seem to be as problematic. 

For the touch up, assume the same exact can of paint will be used. Brush touch up will occur directly from the can, on the next day. It will not be from paint that has been previously sprayed though a gun into an empty can, and saved for future touch up, or from a different lot of the same product.

Products that fit this contractor grade base 2 category would be along the lines of:

Ben Moore Super Spec C274 Eggshell
SW Promar B20W2200 Eggshell
Glidden Ultra-hide 1412 Eggshell

Some products show differences in color upon drying between spray applied versus spray applied/back rolled due to the atomization of the paint through the spray gun. Most products won't have a problem with brush touching up the next day over back rolled application. Brush touch up the next day over spray only application is a different story. While their may not be sheen uniformity issues, there is almost always a detectable color difference. The degree of color difference varies from product to product, sheen to sheen, base to base. A good contractor grade product will not have any color difference between airless spray only to airless spray/back rolled. The difference in color due to atomization of the paint particles between the two different types of applications in a good quality contractor product will be non existent. This enables touch up over non back rolled applications to be seamless. Which products demonstrate this property?


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

Eggshell is the absolute worst for touching up. Darker colors are worse than lighter ones. Also you will have brush marks vs. spray. "IF" yo have to do touchups, use a roller. I prefer the wizzie/cigar rollers for touchups and spot priming.


----------



## NAV (Jun 2, 2009)

touching up any material with a sheen will probably flash, even more so if you do not have the texture in the material from back rolling. 

I think that brush marks would show up more than roller marks


----------



## mark942 (Feb 2, 2008)

You might want to have a look at this product 



http://www.brandsport.com/prvl-267.html


----------

